# Cockatiel Laid Egg Outside Cage



## Hozer217 (Feb 14, 2012)

I know it's my fault, but I spoiled my tiel and let her sit in a empty desk drawer. Now she has laid an egg inside it, and I don't know what to do. Last night I pulled her off the egg and placed her in the cage to go to sleep. This morning, before she woke, I removed the egg. When she got up she flew to the drawer and made some depressing sounds. Later on in the day she went back in the drawer and laid another egg. I did some research and read that I shouldn't remove the egg and should allow her to sit on it 20-30 days. I can't haver her hold up in my desk drawer. I know I shouldn't have allowed her to go back in the drawer, but she starts screaming uncontrollably. Should I remove her and the egg from the drawer? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Im not sure what to do about the eggs in the drawer, its true you dont want to remove the eggs until she abandons them or else she will just lay more to replace the ones taken, someone else more experienced should be able to help with this, but heres a thread on hormone reduction techniques to get her out of egg laying mode, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2678.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Is this a single hen or is there a possibility that the eggs could be fertile?

If the eggs are infertile you can put a cardboard box or basket in the cage, put some shredded newspaper in it for bedding, and let her incubate the eggs in that until she loses interest. Or you can take the eggs away completely and start using every available hormone-reduction technique to try and get her out of breeding mode - see http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2678 Don't throw the eggs away until you're sure she's going to stop laying though - it she doesn't quit you'll need to give the eggs back to her and let her sit on them.

If the eggs might be fertile and you want them to hatch, you'll need a better nest - there's more info at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I had the same thing happen a few years back in a dresser drawer. It resulted in 4 out of 6 eggs hatching. It's true that you don't want to remove the egg as it's going to encourage more laying. See if you can place the egg in her cage and if she'll sit on it there. I currently have four eggs UNDER my dresser with a pair of tiels. I've decided to allow this until they hatch or are given up on. I've learned they are going to lay where they feel safe, where it's dark and warm...if you allow them to. You can prevent it in the future by the techniques stated above. What has worked for me is scaring them away from areas (i always feel terrible though) and by keeping the areas closed. It's funny when they explore, but it can end up like this.


----------



## Hozer217 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for all of your help. She's my only bird, so none of the eggs will be fertile. Im new to this website and didn't realize anyone replied to my post. I wound up throwing out the infertile eggs against everyone's wishes. I didn't know I was supposed to leave them. As you can tell I'm a new to this. After I tossed the eggs, I closed the drawer for good. Now she flies by it and screeches for me to open it. As the prior reply suggested I put a basket with paper in her cage. My new dilemma is that I think she is going to lay another egg but not sure where. Should I open the drawer again or let her be? I will never touch the eggs again. I've had my bird for three years ago and she just started laying eggs three weeks ago. She is now going through a second cycle (3 weeks later).


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Wondering what happens if you put the next egg in the cage...and let her sit there? It is clear that she is in egg laying mode and she picked the drawer to be the nest but since the eggs are not fertile I would rather distract her from the drawer...maybe she would sit on the egg in the cage for a while and would not lay more....just my thoughts


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Don't let her lay them in the drawer and if she lays again, put it in a basket or box in the cage.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You have a basket in the cage now and she has no eggs? Remove it. Take it out and *only* put it back if she lays another egg. You are continuously stimulating her to lay eggs by having a "nest" present in her cage.


----------

